# Italia Serie A football 12-13 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 8, 2009)

12 Dec 16:00 Cagliari v Napoli  2.37 3.10 3.10   
12 Dec 18:45 Bari v Juventus  4.33 3.25 1.90   
13 Dec 13:00 AC Milan v Palermo  1.44 4.20 7.50   
13 Dec 13:00 Atalanta v Inter Milan  6.00 3.50 1.65   
13 Dec 13:00 Catania v Livorno  1.90 3.20 4.33   
13 Dec 13:00 Chievo v Fiorentina  2.90 3.10 2.50   
13 Dec 13:00 Lazio v Genoa  2.25 3.10 3.40   
13 Dec 13:00 Parma v Bologna  1.80 3.40 4.75   
13 Dec 13:00 Siena v Udinese  2.62 3.00 2.87  
13 Dec 18:45 Sampdoria v Roma  2.50 3.20 2.87


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 10, 2009)

Atalanta v Inter Milan 
Atalanta are close to the relegation zone, while Inter is leader. Atalanta are in a bad run of losses, it seems it will be very hard for them to keep their place in Serie A. Against Inter they won't have the following players- Doni, Tiboni, Bareto, and others are in question. 
Inter are 4 points ahead of Milan and they don't need mistakes. In the champions league the win against Rubin gave them confidence. Before that they lost to Juve. Inter usually wins against the weakest teams comfortably.
Prediction: 2


----------

